# My city, Vitória in Brazil



## DroP090 (Jan 19, 2021)

Vitória is the capital of Espirito Santo state located in the Southeast, Vitória isn't well known even inside the country but it's one of the most beautiful and developed cities in Brazil. There are almost 400.000 people living here, and it presents great life quality indicators: 4th highest HDI in all of Brazil, best urban well-being index among Brazilian capitals, 2nd best city to live in Brazil by UN, and many other high indicators in things like health, education, infra-structure, security and so on.








In this thread I will show my city of birth and love, the neighborhoods, beachfronts, business districts, downtown and so on. All pictures are original content.








I will start with my neighborhood: Mata da Praia is considered to be one of the best neighborhoods to live not only in Vitória, but in all of Brazil. It's a well planned neighborhood that started to be built during the second half of XX century. It's mostly but also has some commercial mini centers with services, bakeries, pharmacies, a supermarket and restaurants of diverse cuisine. Pedra da Cebola Park is the cherry on top of this calm and beautiful neighborhood.

*Starting with the beachfront, the first bloc of Mata da Praia is comprised of tall residential towers.*



























































































*Mata da Praia was design to be almost only residential, the streets are made of cobblestones with cul-de-sacs, alleys and plazas for people to walk, exercise and rest.*






















































































































*This place is full of alleys, they are well maintained and guarded, so it's safe to walk even at night.*









































































*Pedra da Cebola (Onion Rock) Park is a great place to hang out with your family, friends, and do lots of activities. Aside everything I mentioned, this park is one of the main reasons why life quality in this neighborhood is so high. In the weekends the park gets packed with people sightseeing, playing, picnicking, etc... On weekdays the park is more empty, frequented mostly by people from the surrounding neighborhoods.*


----------



## Skopje/Скопје (Jan 8, 2013)

Very nice, I can't wait for more! Special like for the book (Sapiens)


----------



## DroP090 (Jan 19, 2021)

Skopje/Скопје said:


> Very nice, I can't wait for more! Special like for the book (Sapiens)


Glad you like it! I will try to update the thread weekly, I have lots of pictures but I need to do some selection first.

That book is great!


----------



## Totu (Sep 2, 2005)

What a nice place! Thanks for the pics!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Vitoria!


----------

